# most important club poll



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

what is the most important club in your bag.


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

by far m 7-8 Iron. If im anywhere between 165-145 I can take these clubs out and assure myself a GIR unless I mishit or get an awful boune.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i think the putter if your shooting around 85 and you become able to two putt and knock out those 3 and 4 puts your breaking 80 thats how you lower your scores less putts.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

The putter will define what score you get. If you cant putt - you wont score well.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Amen lol the putter is definitley the best how can they say 3 or 4 iron


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I can understand why people would _like_ other clubs more than the putter, but dont confuse like and important.

If you cant putt, hitting a 340 yard drive is a waste of time. 

If you cant putt hitting every green in regulation is going to be a waste of time.

Played last night and this was apparent, second hole into 25mph wind, hit my drive, shorter than it normally is because of the wind. Second shot normally 8 iron, now playing a 6 iron, in the end went long - just over the back, chipped back on the green and ended up 20 feet away. Dropped the putt and saved my par.

3 bad shots and 1 good putt got my par on that hole.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

thats a very nice putt to save par the wind usually isnt my friend uz i normally hit it preatty high of the tee so it sky highs leaving me very very short so i wip out a wood and put my heart into it i just play i nice low shot with it. and im okay at putting im going golfing in a and hour and 20 min. ill lyk what i do


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

if i can only pick 2 clubs out of the bag to play, it would be 5,6. i can make long drives and still be able to putt with them. if i only have the putter, then well i am screwed. people think that putter is so important, yes it is, but you need to hit it to the green first to putt, you cant start putting from the tee, and make it to the green, youll have like 20+ strokes. but yet i can do all that with my 5 or 6.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

BirdieMaster said:


> if i can only pick 2 clubs out of the bag to play, it would be 5,6. i can make long drives and still be able to putt with them. if i only have the putter, then well i am screwed. people think that putter is so important, yes it is, but you need to hit it to the green first to putt, you cant start putting from the tee, and make it to the green, youll have like 20+ strokes. but yet i can do all that with my 5 or 6.



Thats taking the situation to exremes.

Competitions are won or lost on the putting green. Not on the Tee or the Fairway.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I guess I'm not sure exactly what this poll is asking. Putting is the most important part of the game, but the club itself is not as important. The #1 golfer on my high school team once shot a 79 putting with his driver. 



> Competitions are won or lost on the [COLOR=green! important][COLOR=green! important]putting green[/COLOR][/COLOR]. Not on the Tee or the Fairway.


Competitions are won by guys who can hit tee shots, approach shot, AND putts. Otherwise known as professionals.  

My personal favorite club to hit is my 8. It just feels good in my hands, and with it I can do no wrong. :laugh:


----------



## texiscreen (Sep 27, 2006)

Drive for show putt for dough.
How many people can honestly say they saved a shot with their drivers?
A putter is the most used ( every hole ) and important club in bag unless your lucky enough to chip it in:thumbsup:


----------



## janzaruk (Sep 19, 2006)

Alright, the putter is obviously the most important. Maybe not your fav, but it is the most important. On a par 72, 36 shots, in theory, are to come from your putter, that is %50 of your score. It's simple math. The putter has more influence on your score than ANY other club. My fav club is the 8 iron as is the one I am most consistant with, but the my putter is still the most important. Plain and simple.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

golfermatt91 said:


> i think the putter if your shooting around 85 and you become able to two putt and knock out those 3 and 4 puts your breaking 80 thats how you lower your scores less putts.


thats where i shoot and i would say the same, i have gotten a lot better at putting and im getting some birdie putts to fall.


----------



## golfbore66 (Oct 17, 2006)

*What is the most important club in your Bag*

Hi,

I have just signed up to this forum and am very surprised by the reader poll which indicates that approx 57% think that their putter is the most important club!

Surely it is more important to be standing over shorter putts which comes from better Distance and Directional Control with your approach shots i.e. irons. 

This is why Monty has won the European Tour OOM 8 TIMES!! 

He played so many shots from the fairway that he had a better chance of controlling his distance and trajectory.

People who think their putter is the most important club should try recording their stats and find out where the real troubles lie.

Has anyone found any good golf stats websites or software?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

golfbore66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just signed up to this forum and am very surprised by the reader poll which indicates that approx 57% think that their putter is the most important club!
> 
> ...


Winning tournaments comes from dropping putts, if a golf pro cant hit a green in regulation or get close enough to give him / herself decent birdie attempts then they should not be pros. 

Hitting close to the pin is undoubtably a benefit, the stats tell you that 85% odd of all shots in a golf game comes in the last 100 yards, so having a good short game is a must.

Having said that, you win or lose a tournament on the putting green alone.

I stand by what I said earlier. 

Everyone has a different view point, but next time you are talking with your pro's ask them what they think is most important club in their bag.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

The putter mainly because if you put well you score well but i also like my lob/sand/pitch and 9 iron if i hit them well i also score well


----------



## Dscofever (Oct 29, 2006)

I love my 3 and 5 iron, but half of your shots are with your putter. Putter is my vote!


----------



## YorkshireHacker (Oct 2, 2006)

Putting is without doubt the most important part of the game, 50% of shots, give or take are played on the putting green. However I am not sure that the putter as a club is too important. 

My personal "go to" club is the 6 iron. It is the club I have the most control over
and feel at home with it both with a full swing and more cultured feel shots.


----------



## jolt-tsp (Nov 1, 2006)

I picked the 9-Ws. It seems accuracy is more important on these than with any other club. The driver can turn a small error into a huge one, but you aren't trying to land that near a pin, anywhere in good grass will do. If you are inside 140 though, you should be trying to nail the pin. A bad short iron or wedge can really ruin this for you. And while putting is very important, I can putt about the same with any putter if I practice for an hour, so I feel the putter itself is not too important. Thats just me tho


----------



## mikeos (Nov 2, 2006)

Agreed with everyone here, I played the best golf of my life a few months back and hit GIR on 14 of 18 holes including some tricky par 4's here in Ireland and came away with an awful score because of my putting, it was awful!!...putter is the most important club!


----------



## speedracer (Sep 23, 2006)

Nothing comes close, the FLATSTICK!!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Taking it in a different direction:
You have to play a round of golf with someone else's clubs, but you get to keep one of your own. Which club do you keep?

Personally I'd keep my 56* wedge. I must use it at least 8 times a round. It's just too important to leave yourself easy putts, ones that you're going to make even with a different putter.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Well pick one club that you could take out of your bag and still make it ok....i would got with a wood driver 3 wood or 5 wood or any long iron....now think of a club that you could not go without...putter / lob wedge comes to mind..even then i would take a putter over a lob wedge anyday ...that lob wedge may save me a few times but the putter may save me alot...plus you can chip with a sand wedge and not that big a diff so putter WINS


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

I think the ball is most important without it what are the clubs good for.... hitting grass


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

What, no Driver choice.

Ben Hogan always said it was the Driver. He felt that you can't play your best golf if you are putting for bogeys.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmm, tough thread..I'd say it's atie between the wedge, and the putter. Without the wedge, one could not be on the green to putt. You could also putt with the wedge, but accuracy would be a problem at longer distances. The putter is still beter for putting. I use my 56*, and my putter about the same per round.. so honestly, I'd say it's a tie between the wedge and putter.


----------



## CJ24 (May 14, 2007)

i'm torn. obviously the putter is the most important because if you can't consistantly 2 putt, you're screwed. but i'm to a point where i no more than 2 put 90% of the time. so for me the Driver is a very important club, because if i can get myself in good position off the tee, i know from there i can hit a wedge or high iron to the green, then i'm confident i'll do no more than 2 putt and get par.
If i struggle off the tee, then i'm scrambling with a low iron to recover position, then scrambling to save bogey.
if i hit a good drive, then i've almost assured myself that i'm going to do no worse than bogey. if my tee shot stinks, then i've brought double or worse into play.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

300Yards said:


> Hmm, tough thread..I'd say it's atie between the wedge, and the putter. Without the wedge, one could not be on the green to putt. You could also putt with the wedge, but accuracy would be a problem at longer distances. The putter is still beter for putting. I use my 56*, and my putter about the same per round.. so honestly, I'd say it's a tie between the wedge and putter.


I 2nd the motion on 300yards comment.

imho, I chosed my wedge & putter.

I think the approach shot is very important, whether im in the bunker or the fairway, whats important is for the ball to stop after 1 bounce, and let my putter do the shot.

I have seen some players in my club who can't drive the driver, so he uses his long iron and he still plays a mean Golf game.
and his short game is superb.

His ball striking is superb that what he does everyday is too play "bet money" with anyone else who is willing to hit against him, for example, shooting the most balls in the basket in 10 iron shots.

Or just by hitting the balls on the correct distance. for example, if he say he will hit 40yards, he will strike the ball using his SW and hit the ball on the 40yard marker. The person who couldnt hit the ball, loses money.

They bet on this game hehe. Its fun too watch.


----------

